# Easy-Gaited Western Pleasure headset?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My Paso Fino gelding and I will be showing at fair this summer in Trail and Easy-Gaited Western Pleasure. He does the TWH gait, the Fino, and a fox trot....I'm wondering about headset. Most WP horses have very low headsets and very loose reins, but gaited horses are usually shown with the head erect and and some contact on the bit, but not much. Which should I be using with my gelding? He'll do his gaits with any headset or rein length, but what will help him the most, and which are judges going to be looking for? Thanks,

-EQ


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

In trail, do a relaxed headset. In easy-gaited, do more of a 'gaited' headset. By 'TWH Gait' do you mean flat-walk or running walk? If he does the flat-walk, be prepared to use that in lieu of your normal walk. I am showing a TWH this summer, and I am told to not do the normal walk at all.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He does a bunch of really weird gaits, but I think I'll have him do whatever walk he does, which isn't the TWH walk but it's....idk I'll try to get a video tomorrow. Then he does a Fino and a fox trot, and a TWH gait I don't know which. He usually does the TWH gait at the speed of his fox trot, and when I ask him for the trot from the ground, or when we're "trotting" bareback down a hill. Usually not under saddle. I know the fino will probably be liked better by judges, but I can't always get that gait from him.....


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Could it be a rack? That can sometimes be bouncy.

Remember that it's just a fair show, and the judge might not be super picky. Anything with a head-bob and ear flop would likely be preferred.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't think it's a rack; the legs look straight and move in lateral pairs. I know I'm probably being worried over nothing lol.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

you going to an open show or a breed show?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It's the county fair, I'm 13 so I have to show under a 4-H group. So it's basically open.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

hmm. i would probablt go with the head up. unless you see some serious western pleasure. i wouldnt know though, ive never been to a county fair


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, oops! Total mistake. It's an Easy-Gaited Pleasure Horse class. So I don't think it's WP. I'm going with head up then.....if it's just a pleasure horse class, how fast/slow should the canter be? He doesn't really canter very slowly....going to have to train him to canter slower. Any tips?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I don't think it's a rack; the legs look straight and move in lateral pairs. I know I'm probably being worried over nothing lol.


That's a pace. Bumpy, awkward, and ugly to watch. I would discourage it, especially in the show ring : ]


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You suggested contact on the bit to get him on the vertical, and riding with two reins. I tried it today by using his Imus gaited horse bit and putting English reins on it. I held the reins 6 inches above the saddle horn, and he immediately tucked his head beautifully and was performing his Paso Fino gait the entire time instead of that lateral gait he often does! For the show, will using braided English reins (with the buckle) be acceptable? He does much better with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

is it an english class or a western class?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Both. It's easy gaited so western or saddleseat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

oh. then ya do the english reins


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Im riding Western....you sure English reins will be ok? You can't ride two handed with split reins
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

wait a sec. if your showing and doing western, you cant have english reins. your tack and style of riding need to match


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

But easy gaited horses are shown mostly with direct reining and two hands! I'm kinda confused....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

You CAN two-hand western reins, just not.. easily. xD

Animals :: 0619101113-01.mp4 video by lokiwearsthepants - Photobucket I tied my western reins.


----------

